# Arborist Apprentice / Tree worker, Laborer wanted!



## PassionForTrees (Sep 20, 2014)

Looking for a member to join the team at Passion For Trees L.L.C. in Southington, CT. Must have valid drivers license, reliable vehicle, no felonies, High school diploma or GED. willing to show up on time, and not afraid to WORK!! Contact Rich at 203-305-5842 or [email protected]


----------



## sac-climber (Sep 29, 2014)

That sure narrows your pool, lol.


----------



## PassionForTrees (Oct 1, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> That sure narrows your pool, lol.


Still havent found a potential show up on time guy who can talk proper that I can understand. Still taking calls and accepting resume's and applications.


----------



## MiTreeGuy (Nov 10, 2014)

How are your winters?


----------



## PassionForTrees (Nov 11, 2014)

Cold winters here in CT. Ha or are you meaning the work load which can vary depending on Storms or not.


----------



## MiTreeGuy (Nov 11, 2014)

Both I guess. I'm from Michigan and the winter's can get pretty brutal out here


----------



## PassionForTrees (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow Michigan! Yeah I can only imagine having longer and more of the winters we get here! I would not be happy there. Ha sometimes I am not happy here, it's almost like getting ready for something big but its not a good big, it's the WINTER,so you get as much work in as you can before it goes to hell. Save your $$ to get you through the winters but it is nice when you find yourself doing fine making enough $$ to get through and not stress!


----------



## Section VIII (Dec 7, 2014)

I'd jump on this but too far north away from relatives for the wife and family. :/


----------



## Uncle John (Dec 7, 2014)

PassionForTrees said:


> Looking for a member to join the team at Passion For Trees L.L.C. in Southington, CT. Must have valid drivers license, reliable vehicle, no felonies, High school diploma or GED. willing to show up on time, and not afraid to WORK!! Contact Rich at 203-305-5842 or [email protected]



Don't remember ever meeting a tree guy that met all these requirements!


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 9, 2014)

How much vacation and are cell phones provided with unlimited minutes and texting?


----------



## hseII (Dec 9, 2014)

PassionForTrees said:


> Looking for a member to join the team at Passion For Trees L.L.C. in Southington, CT. Must have valid drivers license, reliable vehicle, no felonies, High school diploma or GED. willing to show up on time, and not afraid to WORK!! Contact Rich at 203-305-5842 or [email protected]


Relocation Package?.... 

Good Luck with Your Search

I Hope Someone Reliable Comes Your Way


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 9, 2014)

Uncle John said:


> Don't remember ever meeting a tree guy that met all these requirements!


How about a college degree in forestry on top of all that


----------



## Wannabe123 (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds real nice, but a bit too far south for me.


----------

